# CodeMyBimmer.NET



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

CodeMyBimmer.NET or codemybimmer.azurewebsites.net for now, as I have yet to register the domain

I know we already have cheat sheets(linked), Google Docs, PDFs(linked), coding database...etc. One more wouldn't hurt, right? Part of my daytime job required me to look into Twitter Bootstrap and Datatables, so I saw the oportunity to create CodeMyBimmer, an online, searchable, crowdsourced FDL coding database. I was hoping to collaborate with the maker of the BMW coding Database but didn't get a response. Anyway, here it is.










It's open, free and you can go offline as soon as you open the first page. You can filter by car series and searching/Filtering can be done offline.

Registration is required to vote, add and edit entries though. Email address is not needed, just username and password. You can use your Google and Windows Live account. Facebook and other SN sites that requires SSL is not yet supported.

To Add or Edit, just select the applicable car series, add Description, ECU, Daten, then add 1 or more functions.









You can only vote once per item, you can switch between +1 or -1. This should help those new in coding to see which are the most popular code.

Link to Bimmerfest and a couple of other BMW forum are added.

For Developers who wants to tap into it, the site uses compressed JSON. No authentication required to pull the data.

There's only a few items to start with, so please feel free to add or edit. The ones already in there are tag to F30 only, so if you know that they're applicable to other series, please feel free to edit as you see fit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

nice job thanks!


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

:thumbup: I see votes already, please add/edit entries as well. I only own an F30 so the ones in there are the ones I coded to my car


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing work TokenMaster!


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent ! Just tried and works perfect. Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Octopump, it has the tendency to be amazing -once it's been fully populated

I see new entries, so thanks. 

I'm just disappointed. Someone grabbed the domain right under my nose. The domain was available until today. I just checked last night. Now I'm kicking myself in the rear for not pulling the trigger. I'm so disappointed, I guess I expected too much.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

FCUK cyber squatters!!! The guy want some money. He can screw himself over  I haven't been this pissed for the longest time. You try to give something for free and someone tries to screw you. How low can you go? :thumbdwn:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> FCUK cyber squatters!!! The guy want some money. He can screw himself over  I haven't been this pissed for the longest time. You try to give something for free and someone tries to screw you. How low can you go? :thumbdwn:


What was the domain name?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Codemybimmer.net. He's offering remote coding for a fee. 

Seriously, those who avail of this service, do yourself a favor, get yourself a cable and do it yourself. There's nothing to it. See my video guide how easy it is.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

brilliant!!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Keep them coming folks and don't forget to vote for your own entries. If you added them, you must like them right?  But more importantly, this tells the rest of us that they do work and been tested.

Just a few note: You can add Option (ex: KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN), Werte value (ex: 0A), or both. If the Werte changes due to the option change, leave the Werte value empty. For example, if changing aktiv to nicht_aktiv changes Werte from 00 to 01, you can leave the Werte field empty. The idea is, to only change what is needed, thus keeping it simple and less confusing for those very new in coding.

And as you probably know already, the domain I'm so keen on getting was snatched right under my nose, so there won't be any change in the FQDN anytime soon.

[EDIT]

If anyone is interested, I can make this open source, maybe post it in Github. I haven't use Git -if anyone is handy with Git, let me know.
Technology used: VS.NET 2013, .NET Framework 4.5, MVC5, EF, LINQ, HTML5, CSS 3.0, JSON, AJAX, jQuery, jQuery UI, Bootstrap 3.0, KnockoutJS


----------



## swedish_emir (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi guys do you still use the site: codemybimmer.azurewebsites.net

Was thinking of posting and updating the site with my experience. 

However, would like to know if someone still uses this site since you lastly posted 2013.

If yes, could you add G30 to the list? S15A?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swedish_emir said:


> Hi guys do you still use the site: codemybimmer.azurewebsites.net
> 
> Was thinking of posting and updating the site with my experience.
> 
> However, would like to know if someone still uses this site since you lastly posted 2013.


It is not used.


----------



## swedish_emir (Dec 7, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not used.


So which cheat sheets do you use? I would like to see if there are codes available or if there is anywhere I could contribute to the community.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swedish_emir said:


> So which cheat sheets do you use? I would like to see if there are codes available or if there is anywhere I could contribute to the community.


Cheat Codes are built into Launcher.


----------

